# Restored Bf 109 first engine runs



## nuuumannn (Nov 30, 2021)

This aircraft has undergone a lengthy resto and is reputed to be the most authentic airworthy '109 type in the world.



Article here: First Engine Runs For The Swiblosee’ Messerschmitt Bf 109!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 30, 2021)

Outstanding. I hope to be able to get back to airshow travel soon to be able to see such marvels.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 30, 2021)

Crimea_River said:


> Outstanding.



The sound of that engine give me goosebumps.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 30, 2021)

Even better in the air I'm sure.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 1, 2021)

Very nice


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 1, 2021)

Very cool!


----------



## rochie (Dec 2, 2021)

wow, would love to see that at an airshow !

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 2, 2021)

Was speaking to a guy at Oshkosh this past year who was instrumental in this restoration. He says it will be at Oshkosh 2022 assuming no glitches.

If she makes it I am going out on a limb and I say she will be warbird grand champion .

Fingers are crossed.

Jeff


----------

